# Giant Reign 2 2012



## M.Pejkovic (24. Dezember 2011)

Hy 
ich interessiere mich für das oben aufgeführte Rad. nun wollte ich fragen ob man damit auch in den bike park kann und wie das mit der Qualität aussieht.

LG
M.Pejkovic


----------



## Snowboll (24. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werde mir das gleiche holen,

und laut meinen Händler ist das ein guter einstieg in den Bikepark vorallem in
den Enduro bereich.

Komponenten schauen nicht schlecht aus,..nur mir gefällt der Antrieb nicht (kasette, kette, kurbel)

aber für den preis denke ich passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Pejkovic (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja da hast du recht ich bau da dann die 2011 shimano xt an.
ich frag mich nur ob die 150 mm fox ausreicht um auch richtig durch den bikepark durch zu heizen ohne n durchschlag.


----------



## Andy71 (25. Dezember 2011)

Also ich glaube ja nicht, daß es der perfekte Einstieg in die Bikeparks ist.
Da solltest Du mindestens ein Reign X haben, denn das Reign (ohne X) ist etwas zu schwach auf der Brust, gerade am Hinterbau ist es doch ziemlich filigran.
Meine Meinung!
Habe das 2011 er, aber der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht geändert, außer das es jetzt auch ein XL gibt.
Für All Mountain und Enduro bestimmt ausreichend, aber nur um Parks zu rocken !?!?

Besser noch das SX.


----------



## Snowboll (25. Dezember 2011)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Für All Mountain und Enduro bestimmt ausreichend, aber nur um Parks zu rocken !?!?
> .



Das kommt eben drauf an wie oft man in den Park geht und was man vor der Tür hat.

Aber für den Aufpreis von 400 bekommt man eben das SX. 

Das 2er reicht für ab und zu Park und auch für den Trail zu Hause vor der
Tür.

Fährt man nur Park und hat ein 2. Bike für die Heimrunde würde ich sogar höher wie das SX gehen.

Naja wie es meistens ist 100 Leute, 100 verschiedene Meinungen.

mfg Jochen


----------



## chiefrock (25. Dezember 2011)

Das Giant ist definitiv kein Park-Bike. Damit kommst du sehr schnell an die Grenzen der Kiste. Jede Wette!


----------



## M.Pejkovic (25. Dezember 2011)

Naja momentan Fahr ich ein Univega sl-ltd und da hab ich Avid Elixier 5 und ne Rock Shox Revelation angebaut das ich n bissl springen kann.aber ich will halt des bike net schrotten des is ers 2 Monate alt.
ich wert mal das Enduro von Specialized probefahren gehen das soll ja besser sein 
und dann entscheiden welches ich nehme.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mein Reign nun eine Saison lang auch im Park gefahren und das Bike hat sich dort recht gut gemacht. Allerdings bin ich damit nicht auf krassen DH-Kursen unterwegs. Auf allen anderen Strecken bin ich nicht langsamer als langsame Fahrer von DH Bikes.  
Die Fox 32 ist ein Schwachpunkt, das stimmt. Sie funktioniert halt doch nicht so gut, wie eine Fox 36 oder Lyrik.


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (5. Januar 2012)

HI
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aussieht ob man beim normalen Giant Reign einen anderen Dämpfer (mit mehr Federweg) einbauen kann danke schonmal

Grüße vom Dampfhammer


----------



## M.Pejkovic (7. Januar 2012)

Hey leute 
hab mir n Specialized Enduro Expert Evo 2011 neu gekauft bin top zufrieden!
danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Cosheen (19. März 2012)

ne - mehr federweg gibts nicht - aber vorne eine 160er gabel zb eine lyrik oder eine marzocchi 55 - dann wird auch der lenkwinkel slacker  und einen vernünftigen dämpfer zb einen monarch rc3 plus - und schon geht die lutzi ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.I.N. (25. März 2012)

hatte früher auch "nur" ein Reign und habe da die Gabel durch ne Lyric ersetzt. Fuhr sich sehr gut und als Enduro Bike auch toll. Aber im Bike-Park, (wir haben den franz. Park LAC BLANC vor der Nase) kann man damit nur die moderaten Tracks fahren.

Alles andere wird zu ruppig und du brauchst auch ne Kettenführung. 
Mein Tip ist das Reign X, bergab ziemlich potent und rel. leicht zum Hochfahren. 
Im Vergleich zum meinem Norco Freerider ist es fast genauso hart im Nehmen und zugleich viel leichter in Anlieger etc. zu drücken.

Reign ist eher ein leicht Enduro, Reign X ein leicht Freerider


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. März 2012)




----------



## Minami (2. Mai 2012)

hallo,
wollte mir das Reign auch kaufen, nur meinte mein Händler, dass dieses bzw. die komplette Reign-Serie nicht mehr verfügbar sei und es auch nicht mehr produziert wird (für 2012?!) 
Bräuchte Größe S. Hat jmd von euch Infos dazu? Hatte mich schon drauf gefreut und jetzt sowas =(


----------



## C0nt3nt (2. Mai 2012)

Minami schrieb:


> hallo,
> wollte mir das Reign auch kaufen, nur meinte mein Händler, dass dieses bzw. die komplette Reign-Serie nicht mehr verfügbar sei und es auch nicht mehr produziert wird (für 2012?!)
> Bräuchte Größe S. Hat jmd von euch Infos dazu? Hatte mich schon drauf gefreut und jetzt sowas =(



wird wohl auf dieses Jahr bezogen sein. War letzte Tage noch bei mir im Bike Shop und mir wurde gesagt, dass viele Hersteller schon nicht mehr liefern können da die Nachfrage so hoch ist und einfach zu wenig produziert wurde.


----------



## Minami (2. Mai 2012)

danke für die Antwort. dann werde ich wohl noch ne weile warten müssen =(


----------



## Pearli (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wer Interesse hat der kann sich ab ca. August bei uns melden, da verkaufen wir die 2012er GIANT Testflotte wegen den 2013er Modellen.

LG Achim Perabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0nt3nt (5. Mai 2012)

Hey, 
weiß jemand ob es einen passenden Steinschlagschutz für den Rahmen gibt? Dachte da an so was in der Art -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/942977 
oder muss ich mir das selber bauen? 
Grüße


----------



## Andy71 (7. Mai 2012)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Carbon-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20c4bee51f


----------



## C0nt3nt (7. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Mai 2012)

F.I.N. schrieb:


> hatte früher auch "nur" ein Reign und habe da die Gabel durch ne Lyric ersetzt. Fuhr sich sehr gut und als Enduro Bike auch toll. Aber im Bike-Park, (wir haben den franz. Park LAC BLANC vor der Nase) kann man damit nur die moderaten Tracks fahren.
> 
> Alles andere wird zu ruppig und du brauchst auch ne Kettenführung.
> Mein Tip ist das Reign X, bergab ziemlich potent und rel. leicht zum Hochfahren.
> ...




Nur muss man dazu dann auch erwähnen, dass das Reign X auch ma locker das doppelte vom Reign 2 kostet...  Wer´s hat....


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (28. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
was würdet ihr sagen?

1. Gleich das Reign 1 (2012) nehmen?
2. Das Reign 2 (2012) nehmen, und mit den 600 die man spart Teile austauschen? Und wenn ja welche Teile würdet ihr austauschen? 
3. Ein Trek Remedy 8 (2012) nehmen?
4. Oder ein Spezialized Stumpjumper nehmen?


----------



## RenéJ (28. Mai 2012)

Hi! ich habs so gemacht wie du es in Möglichkeit 2 schreibst, allerdings mit dem Reign 2 aus 2011. Mit den 600 Euro kannste locker noch was Tunen, was auch das Gewicht nach unten treibt. Laufradsatz Tauschen, da waren bei mir schon die ersten knappen 300gramm weg. und die Sattelstütze hab ich auch ausgetauscht. Kette und Kassette würd ich auch rauswerfen oder zu mindest runterreiten und dann gegen XT tauschen (nochmal ca 100gr weniger rotierende Masse). hab immer mal angebote abgewartet und bis jetzt für mein "tuning" knapp 350 Euro ausgegeben.Das nächste wird noch ne neue Kurbelgarnitur bei mir werden und dann bin ich ersma zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## Andy71 (29. Mai 2012)

Gegen welche LR hast Du getauscht?


----------



## Cosheen (29. Mai 2012)

also ich habe mir ein giant reign 2 2011 m 900 gekauft
gabel raus und marzocchi 55 micro switch rein
Laufräder raus und ztr flow auf hope pro 2 tubeless
dämpfer raus und monarch rc3 plus rein
bremsen runter und formula the one fr rauf
lenker runter und spank spike 
reifen natürlich runter und gegen ardent und minion
Zusätzlich Bionicon kettenführung
Als nächstes wird die schaltung auf 2x10 umgerüstet - aber erst wenn der rest runtergerittten ist und dann kommt irgendwann mal die kurbel. 
Pedale: nukeproof electron

Insgesamt habe ich für Kauf (und Verkauf) der Komponenten 1600 Euro ausgegeben, habe meine absoluten Wunsch parts


Das wars dann  raus kommt ein bike das eher gar nicht für den park sondern für aggressive trailriding geeignet ist, 12 kg hat und super bügelt und klettert. 

remedy hat einen strafferen hinterbau (und kannst du ev. mehr auf mini "park" trimmen) und das stumpjumper klettert besser aber macht bei der Abfahrt weniger spass


----------



## RenéJ (29. Mai 2012)

@Andy71: Ich hab mir damals den Fulcrum Red Power XL  geholt. bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Gruß


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (29. Mai 2012)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> Hi,
> was wÃ¼rdet ihr sagen?
> 
> 1. Gleich das Reign 1 (2012) nehmen?
> ...



Also ich habe mir heute bei einem HÃ¤ndler mal ein Angebot machen lassen fÃ¼r das Giant Reign 2 mit ein paar Teilen die gleich ausgetauscht werden.... Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Rahmen: Giant Reign 2 (2012)   *1 .899,90 â¬*
Gabel: Fox Evolution 32 Float 150 RL
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Performance Float RP2
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
*Shifter: SRAM X.7 *
*Innenlager: Shimano XT *
*Kurbel: Shimano XT 770 3x9*
Kette: Shimano HG 53
Kassette: Shimano HG 50
*Bremsen: SRAM X.7 *
Steuersatz:
Lenker: Giant Connect TR
Vorbau: Giant Connect
Sattel: fizik Gobi
SattelstÃ¼tze: Giant Connect
Naben: Giant Tracker / Shimano M475 Disc
Felgen: DT Swiss 465 Disc
Speichen/Nippel: Niro
*Reifen: Continental Baron *
SchlÃ¤uche: Schwalbe
Griffe: Giant Sole-o
ZÃ¼ge:
Pedale:
Farbe: black
ZubehÃ¶r:
ZubehÃ¶r:
ZubehÃ¶r:
ZubehÃ¶r: Montage 1 Stunde Arbeitszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy71 (29. Mai 2012)

Cosheen schrieb:


> also ich habe mir ein giant reign 2 2011 m 900 gekauft
> gabel raus und marzocchi 55 micro switch rein
> Laufräder raus und ztr flow auf hope pro 2 tubeless
> dämpfer raus und monarch rc3 plus rein
> ...



Du warst bei den Dirtmasters mit dem Bike, oder?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Juni 2012)

Cosheen schrieb:


> also ich habe mir ein giant reign 2 2011 m 900 gekauft
> gabel raus und marzocchi 55 micro switch rein
> Laufräder raus und ztr flow auf hope pro 2 tubeless
> dämpfer raus und monarch rc3 plus rein
> ...



12 kg  is ne ansage
was ist mit den original reifen falsch?
[F] Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.35 Folding
[R] Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35 Folding

oder sind andere oben?


----------



## FELDbeere (5. Juni 2012)

Also wenn wie auf dem Reign 1 von 2011 sie selben Reifen drauf sind, dann waren dort Kenda Nevegal drauf. 
Das sind derbe Anker. Und öhm... können irgendwie nix gut. Außer billig sein.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2012)

schade, den hätte ich irgendwie schon im hinterkopf als nächste bestückung geplant ....


----------



## RenéJ (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin von dem Nevegal auch nicht begeistert.Wie Feldbeere schon schreibt: Anker!!! Grip hat er find ich sehr guten. War auch das erste was geflogen ist......
Aber momentan teste ich ihn vorne noch mal, und hinten mit schwalbe Hans Dampf. Das gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt. 

Gruß


----------



## FELDbeere (5. Juni 2012)

Lass lieber sein


----------



## FELDbeere (5. Juni 2012)

Die Kombination kann ich auch mal testen. Also Ardent hinten und Nevegal vorne. Dann bekomm ich die noch gut im Futter stehenden Nevegal auch mal weg.


----------



## RenéJ (5. Juni 2012)

Hehe!!!! genau das hab ich mir vor nem Monat auch gedacht: die Dinger liegen im Keller und zum wegschmeissen zu viel Profil drauf..........also runterfahren


----------



## Andy71 (5. Juni 2012)

Nevegal hatten am Anfang guten Grip, jedoch fand ich, daß er von Fahrt zu Fahrt schlechter wurde. Deshalb runter damit. Rollen auch wie Kaugummi, nämlich gar nicht. Zumindest in der Stick E Mischung.

Fahre 2,2 er Conti Rubber Queen. Sehr leicht, Grip genug und rollt super schnell.
Evtl. noch in 2,4, muß aber erst den Platz testen im Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2012)

ich weiß nicht wie es bei einem 2012 er mit reifenfreiheit aussieht, aber bei meinem 2009er sieht es mit rubber queen 2,4" auf 23 mm felge so aus:



hab jetzt den baron 2,3" oben. nicht recht voluminös, aber in ordnung.


----------



## Andy71 (5. Juni 2012)

Oh cool, Danke.

Dann paßt es jetzt erst recht. Ab 2011 ist etwas mehr Platz, glaube ich.
Habe ein 2011er, aber gab ja keinen Unterschied zum aktuellen.


----------



## Reign11 (6. Juni 2012)

Kann man die Schwinge irgendwie auf Steckachse umrüsten? Oder Muss ich mir da ne Schwinge vom X holen?


----------



## FELDbeere (6. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das zuschweißen und aufbohren kannst ohne die Stabilität zu vernichten.


----------



## Andy71 (6. Juni 2012)

Die Schwinge vom X dürfte aber auch nicht passen.
Unteres Link ist anders, Kettenstrebe etwas kürzer und auch die Aufnahme an der oberen Wippe ist anders.

Mal eben so einbauen dürfte nicht funktionieren.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Juni 2012)

Kann ich denn bei einem 2009er Reign einen 2012 Hinterbau reigeben? Das würde mir bzgl Reifenfreiheit schon sehr weiterhelfen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
 mein Fazit, wenn man diesen Talk hier überflogen hat ist, dass das Reign ordentlich potenziel beim Gewichtssparen hat; deute ich das richtig, oder nicht?!? ;-)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ne Rahmen-Kombi vom Selbigen zu ordern. Da ich aber das letzte mal in Willingen auf dem Bike gesessen habe, würde ich mir gern von euch die Rahmengröße nahegebracht bekommen haben. (Wie groß (Person), welche Rahmengröße?)

Ich denke das ich min. einen "L" Rahmen benötige. Ich bin 186cm Schrittlänge ~88cm.

Helft mir bitte, da es nichts schlimmeres gibt, als wenn man den falschen Rahmen untern Hintern hat .......

Danke Jungs!!!


----------



## M.Pejkovic (31. Juli 2012)

Also so kann man das net sagen von der Körpergröße würd ich L nehmen 
aber wenn du was verspielteres willst dann nehm eher M.l
Schau dir mal in der Größentabelle von dem Rad an wo die unterschiede sind wenn es nur um paar cm geht dann würde ich M nehmen.
mein Kollege fährt n Giant Reign x in s und es passt ,er is 1,83 . man muss sagen er fährt aber auch sehr auf style.


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Juli 2012)

ich hab mit 182 cm und 83,5 cm schrittlänge größe M! zum runterballern ok, aber für touren is mir zu klein, daher kommt es unter den hammer!


----------



## Reign11 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 1,92 und fahre es in L, zum Tourenfahren is es voll in Ordnung, wobei die Sitzposition auf Dauer unangenehm wird(muss mir mal nen kürzeren Vorbau holen), der original Sattel find ich, is auch Mist. 
Im Gelände machts echt Spass, wobei ich finde dass ich oft nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bring--> wo wir wieder beim Kürzeren Vorbau wären;-), evtl. auch mal nen breiteren Lenker anbauen.
Aber da du es ja selber aufbauen willst, kannst du es ja nach deinen Vorlieben gestalten.


----------



## Andy71 (1. August 2012)

Ab 1,80 m, definitiv L.

Egal ob bergab oder Tour.
Sind eigentlich ziemlich kurz, deshalb kam ja 2012 sogar die Größe XL dazu, weil viele ihn zu kurz fanden.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. August 2012)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Ab 1,80 m, definitiv L.
> 
> Egal ob bergab oder Tour.



naja, das würde ich jatzt etwas als zu pauschal bezeichnen aber ok....


----------



## Andy71 (3. August 2012)

Ja klar, stimmt schon.

Aber am besten ist probefahren, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat.

Gibt ja diverse Händler oder Events, wo man die Bikes testen kann.

Aber grobe Richtung ist schon 1,80 m > L .


----------



## domeniac (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit gut einer Woche meinen Umbau des Giant Reign 2 aus 2011 abgeschlossen. Hier mal die Arbeiten die vorgenommen wurden:

Lenker: Austausch gegen den Giant Contact DH auf 72 cm gekürzt
Bremsen: Tausch gegen neue Elixir 7 200 VR 180HR mm um 150,-- vom Neurad gekauft
Antrieb: Sram X9 ungefahren vom Radon Stage 6 um 275,-- plus 42,-- GXP Pressfit Innenlager
Gabel: Austausch gegen TALAS FIT RL 150-120mm 2012 aus einem Nerve um 370,-- Euro
Reifen: RocketRon EVO 2,25

Ich schaue derzeit, dass ich meine alten Parts auch noch loswerde um den Umbau doch einigermaßen günstig gestaltet zu haben (Bremsen sind schon um 80,-- Weg :-D )

Ich bin damit jetzt zwei Touren gefahren mit jeweils ca 2200hm und 2000hm. Der Unterschied den die ganzen Umbauten machten ist unglaublich. Es lässt sich so leicht pedalieren, die Bremsen sind SUPER und auch die Gabel verschafft mir dank Absenkfunktion die nötige Erleichterung.

Ich werde mir nur für das Vorderrad noch einmal etwas griffigeres als den RoRo draufgeben, da er doch viel leichter ausbricht als die Kenda. Für Vorschläge bin ich sehr offen! Vor allem was die Breite mit den 18mm Felgen angeht (Hans Dampf 2,35 gut möglich???).

Optisch ist das Bike fast der gleiche Genuss wie zum Fahren! Bin wirklich mehr als glücklich.

Meni


----------



## Andy71 (12. August 2012)

Reifen ist immer so ein Kopfding, finde ich.

Fahre das gleiche Bike mit 2,2 er Rubber Queen und finde die super. Leicht genug für Touren aber noch ausreichend Grip.
Optional die selben in 2,4 er, wenn es bergab mehr zur Sache geht.

Aber wie gesagt, immer etwas persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## Börner1982 (12. August 2012)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,92 und fahre es in L, zum Tourenfahren is es voll in Ordnung, wobei die Sitzposition auf Dauer unangenehm wird(muss mir mal nen kürzeren Vorbau holen), der original Sattel find ich, is auch Mist.
> Im Gelände machts echt Spass, wobei ich finde dass ich oft nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bring--> wo wir wieder beim Kürzeren Vorbau wären;-), evtl. auch mal nen breiteren Lenker anbauen.
> Aber da du es ja selber aufbauen willst, kannst du es ja nach deinen Vorlieben gestalten.



... ja TOP!!!

Ich Damke allen zum die etwas zur Beantwortung meiner Frage dazu gesteuert haben! Ich habe mir nuhn meine Meinung bestätigen lassen, und ich werde wegen meinen Vorlieben und meiner Körpergröße die Rahmen "L" wählen!
Ich kann auch mit dieser Rahmengröße noch verspielte Tricks machen und komme auch auf längere Touren damit ohne Probleme überall hin ... (Eben mit kürzeren Vorbeu und co.) 

Nun noch eine Frage zum Federweg des Rahmens .... 

=> Reichen diese 150 mm für den schnellen und spassigen Enduro-Downhill???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Pejkovic (13. August 2012)

Also n Kollege hatt des Reign 2 Und fährt damit echt heftig DH weil ihm sein Session gerissen ist und das Ding macht das echt brutal gut mit!Und der Federweg wird durch die Mastero Echt super genutzt es Fühlt sich nach mehr an als es im Grunde besitzt.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2012)

stimmt, der reign hinterbau ist ech ein sehr schluckfreudiger und fühlt sich super an.
aber das marketing gewäsch von wegen wippt nicht kannste gleich vergessen.
is eher ne bergabmaschine als eine bergziege...


----------



## Reign11 (14. August 2012)

Ich finde es wippt nicht, sofern man im Sattel sitzt, im Wiegetritt aber schon. Denke aber auch, dass man da mitm richtigen Dämpfer auch nochmal einiges rausholen kann.
Gibts den Rahmen eigentlich dann auch mit Steckachse? Denk das würde nochmal einiges an Steifigkeit bringen, oder? (Bezogen auf Abfahrt, nicht aufs Pedalieren)


----------



## Andy71 (14. August 2012)

Steckachse:

Reign ( 150 mm) = Nein
Reign X ( 170 mm ) = Ja

Im sitzen wippt es wirklich so gut wie gar nicht.
Man sollte sich aber auch wirklich Zeit nehmen zum einstellen des Dämpfers.

Im stehen bekommt man jedes Fahrwerk zum Wippen, egal was für ein System.


----------



## dario88 (3. August 2013)

hi 

sorry das ich das thema nochmal aufreiß, aber meint ihr für kleinere bike parks wie der flowtrail in stromberg ist das bike auch nicht geeignet? 
ich rede auch nicht von großen drops oder sowas aber kleine hügel kann man damit doch locker nehmen oder?


----------



## Andy71 (4. August 2013)

Doch kein Ding.

Ist eh so eine Sache.
Man findet im Wald oder den Alpen auch fiese verblockte schnelle und steile Abfahrten, die stellenweise einem Bikepark gleich sind.
Da darf ich ja auch fahren.

Es hat halt vom Hersteller, keine offizielle Bikeparkfreigabe !!
Wenn man zu viel brutale Dinge macht, geht das Bike halt eher kaputt und verzeiht Dir nunmal nicht jeden Mist ;o)

Ich selber fahr das gleiche Bike und war auch bereits am Flowtrail in Stromberg und dort ist es kein Ding.


----------



## dario88 (4. August 2013)

Ja das ist klar. Ist ja auch ein all Mountain Bike und Giant will sich absichern, dass nicht jeder fÃ¼r 1000â¬ ein Bike kauft und sich spÃ¤ter beschweren kann, weil es kaputt gegangen ist... Aber das ist ja auch in Ordnung. HauptsÃ¤chlich fahre ich am mit leichter enduro Neigung und dafÃ¼r ist das Bike Super geeignet. Aber nach Stromberg will ich damit halt auch unbedingt mal!

Hast du noch irgendwelche Parts an deinem reign ausgetauscht??


----------



## Andy71 (4. August 2013)

Eigentlich alle 

Habe ja das Modell 2 von 2011.
Bilder in meinem Profil nicht aktuell.
Aber außer ein paar kleinen Details ist der Rahmen ja gleich geblieben.

Getauschte Parts:

Lenker Giant ( vom Glory) 750 mm
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 2
Dämpfer DHX Air 4.0
Reverb Stütze
XT Laufräder
XT Bremsanlage V 200, H 180 (Rahmen hat nur bis 180 mm Scheibe Freigabe !!)


----------



## dario88 (4. August 2013)

Okay klingt gut. Wie weit hat sich der Lenker Tausch gelohnt in Sachen Fahrverhalten? Oder wolltest du ihn einfach breiter?
Hab das Bike erst frisch und kenne mich auch nicht so aus, welche Parts unbedingt getauscht werden sollten und Vorallem durch welche ersetzt. Aber Vllt kannst du mir ja ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (6. August 2013)

hi,

passt dieser vorbau auf das reign 2? in den spezifikationen steht 1 1/8 " bis 1 1/2"

Truvativ Truvativ - Hussefelt Vorbau - 1 1/8 Zoll - Blast Black

steht das 1 1/8 " für den oberen teil am lenker?

grüße


----------



## M.Pejkovic (6. August 2013)

Ne das is das steuerrohr das rohr das an der gabel nach oben geht


----------



## dario88 (6. August 2013)

okay aber es passt?


----------



## M.Pejkovic (6. August 2013)

Jop eig schon


----------



## dario88 (12. August 2013)

heute kam das bike, erste testfahrt nach montage und dämpfersetup. wollte garnicht mehr absteigen obwohl ich nur in der tiefgarage im kreis gefahren bin 
kanns kaum erwarten morgen los zushredden


----------



## M.Pejkovic (12. August 2013)

Viel Spaß damit lass knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (28. August 2013)

passt dieses teil hier ans reign 2 2013?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html


----------



## Andy71 (5. September 2013)

Du hast doch ISCG Aufnahme am 2013er Reign.

Brauchst dann nicht extra 'ne Führung zum klemmen nehmen.


----------

